# Simple Piano Composition



## Kraahkan (Jul 23, 2013)

Hello, I've been playing piano for about 2 years and am at the point where I am looking to expand my knowledge of theory and composition. I've written my second piano piece and am looking for people to tell me their honest opinions and critiques of it.

Link

Thank you! [=


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

very very good.impresive development of a simple theme


----------

